# Consiglio esercizi palestra per calcio



## The P (17 Novembre 2012)

Avrei bisogno di un consiglio dai nostri esperti 

Io faccio 2 volte a settimana allenamenti di Futsal (calcio a 5) + partita (non tutte le settimane).

Volevo integrare una volta a settimana (se riesco 2, ma so non che non capiterà spesso) una sessione di esercizi in palestra. L'obiettivo è potenziarmi un po' in generale.

Un'attenzione particolare la rivolgerei a spalle, bicipiti, pettorali, addominali.
Terrei in considerazione anche il fatto che per 9/10 ore al giorno sto praticamente seduto davanti ad un pc per lavoro, ormai da qualche anno, quindi credo che la schiena potrebbe essere più dritta di quello che è 

Consigli su come organizzare? la mia sessione settimanale? 

NB: Non intendo consigli su quante ripetizioni, ecc ecc ma solo su quali parti del corpo far lavorare e con quale alternanza.


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Novembre 2012)

Dipende da cosa intendi per potenziare.

Forza?
Resistenza?
Elasticità?
Dimensioni?


----------



## Jino (17 Novembre 2012)

Per chi gioca a calcio/calcetto occhio ad abbinare la palestra. Se si fa male può avere ripercussioni disastrose sulle prestazioni fisiche in campo. Quindi se hai intenzione di fare qualcosa, fallo con qualcuno che ti da una scheda di allenamento corretta, che sappia cosa richiede il gioco del calcio da un punto di vista fisico.


----------



## The P (17 Novembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Dipende da cosa intendi per potenziare.
> 
> Forza?
> Resistenza?
> ...



Niente di tutto questo.
Nel senso... non è abbinato all'attività fisica che svolgo.

E' più una cosa estetica, vorrei mettere un po' più di massa e definire meglio il fisico. E' un periodo in cui sono vanitoso 

Insomma, abbinare ai classici esercizi di flessioni e addominali un po' di esercizi con panca, manubri e quant'altro visto che grazie ad un amico ne ho la possibilità 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Jino ha scritto:


> Per chi gioca a calcio/calcetto occhio ad abbinare la palestra. Se si fa male può avere ripercussioni disastrose sulle prestazioni fisiche in campo. Quindi se hai intenzione di fare qualcosa, fallo con qualcuno che ti da una scheda di allenamento corretta, che sappia cosa richiede il gioco del calcio da un punto di vista fisico.



Hai ragione Jino, questo discorso è a monte. La scheda posso farla. 

Però vorrei avere un idea per vedere se ha senso dire ad un istruttore di farmi una scheda per una volta, 2 quando capita, a settimana.


----------



## Jino (17 Novembre 2012)

Calcio e palestra sono agli antipodi. Uno è uno sport aerobico, l'altro no. Se tu fai calcio non puoi pretendere di metter su massa  che poi per metter su massa devi mangiare come un maiale  

Il mio parere personale è che tu devi chiedere ti venga fatta una scheda per tenerti tonico, rassodato...da abbinare al tuo sport principale, il calcio


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Novembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> Niente di tutto questo.
> Nel senso... non è abbinato all'attività fisica che svolgo.
> 
> E' più una cosa estetica, vorrei mettere un po' più di massa e definire meglio il fisico. E' un periodo in cui sono vanitoso
> ...



Va bene. 2 cose.
In primis servono dati, altezza, peso, età, anzianità di allenamento, e bisogna sapere DOVE si vuole arrivare in termini di fisico.
Secondariamente, se vuoi un determinato fisico, la palestra non diventerà un binario parallelo, diventerà la priorità, mettendo in secondo piano il calcetto.


----------



## The P (17 Novembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Va bene. 2 cose.
> In primis servono dati, altezza, peso, età, anzianità di allenamento, e bisogna sapere DOVE si vuole arrivare in termini di fisico.
> Secondariamente, se vuoi un determinato fisico, la palestra non diventerà un binario parallelo, *diventerà la priorità, mettendo in secondo piano il calcetto.*



QUESTO MAI! 

Scherzi a parte, apprezzo la serietà di intenti, ma per me sarebbe semplicemente un "di più". 
Non so assolutamente dove voglio arrivare e non ho intensione di avere un obiettivo.

La faccio semplice:

Io mi tengo in allenamento con quel tipo di attività fisica, poi un amico mi da la possibilità di andare "gratis" in palestra e dico:
"sai che c'è? quasi quasi un paio di ore al sabato posso dedicargliele". 
Così faccio un po' di bicipiti, tricipiti, spalle, ecc cose che in allenamento chiaramente non faccio. 

Questo è lo spirito, niente di così professionale 

Credi sia una cavolata?


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Novembre 2012)

Credo che psicologicamente potresti trarne dei benefici. Io ho cominciato proprio per una questione di testa, e tutt'ora il fisico rappresenta solo una minima parte dell'interesse per i pesi.

Detto questo, un allenamento di due ore una volta a settimana fa poco, molto poco. Se è per una questione di "vanità" nel senso più positivo del termine, non sarà possibile ottenere risultati.


----------



## The P (17 Novembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Credo che psicologicamente potresti trarne dei benefici. Io ho cominciato proprio per una questione di testa, e tutt'ora il fisico rappresenta solo una minima parte dell'interesse per i pesi.
> 
> Detto questo, un allenamento di due ore una volta a settimana fa poco, molto poco. Se è per una questione di "vanità" nel senso più positivo del termine, *non sarà possibile ottenere risultati.*



azz... un mesetto/due di prova lo farei per vedere se noto qualcosa.

Comunque sul fattore "testa" hai ragione.
Lo vedo anche come un modo per "scaricare" lo stress...


----------



## esjie (17 Novembre 2012)

Squat completo o affondi (meglio il primo)
Stacchi o stacchi rumeni (se riesci a tenere la schiena inarcata)
Panca bilanciere o manubri
Trazioni se le sai fare, altrimenti lat machine o rematore

In 45 minuti fai tutto, 2 esercizi per le gambe e 2 per la parte sopra. Non andare oltre le 5-6 ripetizioni altrimenti ti imballi (la prima volta ti imballi comunque), soprattutto per le gambe. Tieni sempre un margine, non arrivare a sfinimento. Range di ripetizioni totali x esercizio 15-25. Non fare palestra il giorno prima di una partita o di un allenamento perchè avrai doms e farai fatica a scattare (rischi anche di farti male), può darsi anche che ti durino 2 gg i doms, quindi regolati di conseguenza.


----------



## Dexter (17 Novembre 2012)

a calcetto dopo sei stanco e appesantito. è difficilissimo...non ti consiglio niente,se non di non abbinare le due cose


----------



## esjie (17 Novembre 2012)

Vabè non esageriamo, anche 1 solo allenamento a settimana dà dei risultati, non avrai risultati di un modello fitness che fai 5-6 allenamenti a settimana, ma sicuramente qualcosa ottieni!!!

Cmq, se proprio ci tieni aggiungi anche un po' di bicipiti e tricipiti alla fine a piacimento, però tieni sempre almeno 2 esercizi complessi come panca, trazioni o lento.


----------



## The P (17 Novembre 2012)

esjie ha scritto:


> Squat completo o affondi (meglio il primo)
> Stacchi o stacchi rumeni (se riesci a tenere la schiena inarcata)
> Panca bilanciere o manubri
> Trazioni se le sai fare, altrimenti lat machine o rematore
> ...



ottimo suggerimento, grazie!


----------



## andre (17 Novembre 2012)

se vuoi tricipiti forti ti consiglio anche le parallele, magari sovraccaricate, e la panca stretta


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (17 Novembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Calcio e palestra sono agli antipodi. Uno è uno sport aerobico, l'altro no. Se tu fai calcio non puoi pretendere di metter su massa  che poi per metter su massa devi mangiare come un maiale
> 
> Il mio parere personale è che tu devi chiedere ti venga fatta una scheda per tenerti tonico, rassodato...da abbinare al tuo sport principale, il calcio


umh questa è una cavolata bella e buona... hai mai visto com'è un giocatore di rugby?


----------

